# H: Speeders,Marines,Chaos,Wood Elves,bits (in NY) W:Orks,Tau



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey guys, been a while since I posted here, but I finally took the time to photograph some minis I wanted to trade, so I figured I'm doing myself a disservice by not putting them up everywhere I can. Disclaimer, I am in upstate New York, and not looking to ship internationally, but anywhere in the states is fine. 


I am interested in non-AoBR Orks or Tau for now, but I would also be willing to try out payapl, though I have never used it. 

On to the pictures!

( In addition to what I have pictured below, I have the Wood Elves army book, 5 sets of thunderhammer and storm shields for termies, and the upgrade sprues to make a land raider into a redeemer or crusader) 


These two speeders are partially assembled, and I am almost positive I have every little bit they came with pictured here, but let me know if there's something you're looking for that is missing in the picture.



















Here's some old Chaos goodies, 6 berzerkers (1 missing backpack, another with backpack that broke off), a metal Blood Thirster from 3rd edition ( I think), who has no wings, and then a pair of chaos marines. Please note that the paint jobs on these guys are brutally bad, and everything here will definitely want a bath in simple green. 




















Space Marine Characters!
AoBR captain, Sgt. Chronus ( missing his armored head!), A metal apothecary, and Cobulo. 











And last, the Contents of a Wood Elves Army box. 20 archers, 12 dryads, 8 cavalry. The dryads are painted poorly. 











thanks for looking!


----------

